
Jonathan Blow – How to program independent games - anaphor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjDsP5n2kSM
======
yboris
I love that he is a member of _Giving What We Can_ :
[https://www.givingwhatwecan.org/about-
us/members/](https://www.givingwhatwecan.org/about-us/members/)

------
onemoresoop
Wow, he’s the guy behind the game The Witness- [0]
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KZokQov_aH0](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KZokQov_aH0)

